

Ask HN: What happened to Idea Sunday? - danecjensen

I haven&#x27;t seen any Idea Sunday posts for a while I thought it was going to become a scheduled post.
======
mtmail
It is no longer automated, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8613446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8613446)

But it hasn't stopped users from submitting request for ideas, e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614657),
or the occasional "What bothers you currently and you'd pay money to solve
it?" posts.

------
adam419
Someone decided to ban it despite its overwhelming popularity.

